# Wednesday 11-5-08



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

My Uncle James is on a 10 day vacation so he twisted my arm to take the day off yesterday to enjoy the great weather and calm seas. We launched the boat at Navy Point a little after daybreak and caught some pinfish at the dock. From there we headed out to some rocks in 330ft. The Gulf was a little rough on the way out but we had a following sea so it wasn't too bad. The fish were not cooperating on this hole, all we pulled off it was a small Tilefish. Around noon we moved in to some rocks in 230ft and got into a pretty good Scamp bite. We ended up catching 7 keepers before we ran out of small live pinfish. The bite was pretty slow for most of the day and we had to work for what we caught.About 4:30we decided to pick up anchor and drift one last spot to see if we could pick up a few more fish for the box before we headed to the house. We had a nice slow drift going along a long strech of rocks. We picked up 2 nice football Mingo's just as it was starting to get dark. I dumped the fish on the deck for a for a quick picture of our catch before heading in.










James was still fishing while I was taking the picture and he caught another nice Mingo.










We hadn't been fishing in the Gulf for 3 months so we weren't going to leave when the fish started biting just because it was dark. So we continued on fishing putting lots of Mingo's in the box as well as 4 Lane Snapper and 2 Bigeye's. We called it quits for the day once we reached our Mingo limit. I once again dumped all the fish on the deck for a final pic. This time our box was much better.










Final tally for the day: 7 Scamp, 20 Mingo's, 4 Lane Snapper, 1 Trigger,1 Almaco, 2 Bigeye's and 1 Tilefish. The Gulf had completly calmed off to a mirror like finish for the ride home in the dark. We got stopped by the man on the way back through the bayou. He hopped on board to check the fish so we once again dumped the fish on the deck for a quick inspection. He was a nice guy and even helped get the fish back in the box and the boat back in order. We arrived back at the dock a little after 10:00 after a much needed long day of fishing.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice haul!:clap sounds like ya'll should've got there at noon...those are some nice footballs for sure and the scamp are excellent...glad ya'll got some and thanks for posting...well worth having that arm twisted...


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Doesn't look like y'all left any for anyone else to catch. It is great that you and James had a productive day.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As usuall Matt, you put the fishin the box. Mmmmmm scamp is my favorite.Good job.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul of fish there. Thanks for posting with pictures. Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job that is fine mess of good eating right there, yummy.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Lonnie, I wish you and Lamar could have stayed another day so you could of went on this trip. We had a lot of fun out there.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice mess!!!:clap way to go matt. thanks for the great pic's! those are some goood eaten fish right there.:hungry a nice change up from all those reds.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess!!! Still hoping to make it out with ya sometime.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (11/6/2008)*Thanks Lonnie, I wish you and Lamar could have stayed another day so you could of went on this trip. We had a lot of fun out there.


:crying:reallycrying When I got back to Houston, then, my wife says I could have stayed another day.:banghead I'll play this one up big time to make it easy to come back in April for the sheepie run.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul matt!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome Job bro........


----------



## Fishingismything (Oct 31, 2008)

good jobbb!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

mighty fine job. that will teach them bait stealers. now if you bring them to me i will get rid of them for you! at no cost to you!keep hauling them in like that and you will be bring the fish to the next fish fry at the oval office! see ya out there! fish on !

scot


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

goggle eye....SWEET!


----------

